# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  ورشة عمل لمؤشر الانفجار السعري متعدد الفريمات ( نسخة جديدة )  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## وضاح عطار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  لقد نشر موقع الميتاتريدر في مكتبته, مؤشر الانفجار السعري ولكن مع تطوير هام وهو أنه صار يعمل على فريم مختلف عن الفريم المحدد في الشارت .  لا أعلم بالضبط من قام بهذا التطوير الهام ونشره في مكتبة الميتاتريدر ولكن هو عمل هام لمؤشر هام .  ما هي الفائدة التي تجنيها من هذا التطوير ؟؟  يمكنك وضع عدة نسخ من مؤشر الانفجار السعري على نفس الشارت وكل نسخة لفريم مختلف .  فمثلا يمكنك وضع نسخة منه بفريم الربع ساعة ونسخة أخرى بفريم النصف ساعة ونسخة أخرى بفريم الساعة .  على شارت العملة التي تكون بفريم الربع ساعة مثلا .  يمكنك الآن الدخول على الفرص التي تتحقق على الفريمات الثلاث في نفس الوقت .  الدخول سيكون آمن بنسبة تفوق 95% إن شاء الله .  فيما يلي شارتات توضح الفكرة وسوف نقوم بإرفاق الفرص التي نتوقع تحققها والتي تطابق انفجارا سعريا متعدد الفريمات .  ومن الملاحظ في شارت اليورو مثلا أنه بدأ يتشكل انفجار سعري للأعلى على الربع ساعة والنصف ساعة والساعة مع تناقص في الانفجار السفلي على الأربع ساعات .  أيضا على زوج الباوند يتضح بدء تشكل انفجار سعري على الفريمات الأربعة .  لذلك نتوقع والعلم عند الله أن بداية الأسبوع القادم ستكون لصالح اليورو والباوند .   سوف نتابع هذه الفرصة بدءا من الأسبوع القادم بإذن الله .  يستطيع الجميع وهذا ما أتمناه أن يرفقوا أي فرصة على أي زوج بدءا من الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله .   وبالتوفيق    رابط المؤشر الجديد في مكتبة الميتاتريدر   http://codebase.mql4.com/download/7659

----------


## ابو لاما

جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم
ودي وتقديري

----------


## saamm

ورشة مباركة باذن الله

----------


## رانيا وجدي

ورشة موفقة باذن الله تعالى أخى الكريم وضاح وان شاء الله سوف أتابع معكم واقوم بانزال الشارتات

----------


## njjar

جزاك الله خيرا
من المتابعين

----------


## M.R. Ahmed

جزاك الله خير يا مشرفنا الغالى مرفق شارت على الرغم من تغيير الفريمات بس الاحظ ان الاشارات لم تختلف عن بعضها ولا ادرى اين الغلط عندى شاكر لك جدا،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## Misho Elmasri

موفقين ان شاء الله   معاكم بأذن الله

----------


## adeel

كيف وضع عدة نسخ من مؤشر الانفجار السعري على نفس الشارت وكل نسخة لفريم مختلف ؟؟؟؟؟؟من فضلك؟ .

----------


## lkn3000

بداية موفقه إن شاء الله يا أستاذ وضاح ,, تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## بشير

> كيف وضع عدة نسخ من مؤشر الانفجار السعري على نفس الشارت وكل نسخة لفريم مختلف ؟؟؟؟؟؟من فضلك؟ .

 صباح الخير تفضل اخي عادل وألف شكر للمبدع دائما الاخ وضاح

----------


## حسين الصائغ

أحسنت أخ وضاح ما شاء الله عليك مبدع وان شاء الله دائما وعسى ان يوفق الله بك جميع الأخوة وألأخوات في موضوعك اللطيف هذا

----------


## adeel

كل الشكر 
لكن على شارت الاخ وضاح يضهر الموشر لعده فريمات على نفس الشارت ؟كيف؟الف شكر

----------


## ABOALWALEED

ورشة موفقة باذن الله تعالى

----------


## فواز السلوم

موفق باذن الله تعالى   أخى الكريم وضاح

----------


## بشير

> كل الشكر 
> لكن على شارت الاخ وضاح يضهر الموشر لعده فريمات على نفس الشارت ؟كيف؟الف شكر

 أخي عادل 
لو سويت الي قلتلك عليه كان شفتهم على نفس التشارت https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploaded/7198_eurjpy.gif

----------


## بشير

أرجو من الاخوة الكرام اعطاء رايهم في هذه الحالات الثلاث
اليس المفروض بيع وعكس السعر أو أني فهمت خطأ؟

----------


## nesr_2020

ان شاء مبدع كالعادة
موفقين ان شاء الله

----------


## adeel

والله عملته ....لكن ضهر frame 1 غيرت الminutes الى 240 ضهر 4hour فقططططط؟تحملني من فضلك

----------


## adeel

اشكرك من القلب حلايتها

----------


## القلزم

اخوي وضاح 
ياليت تاخذني بسعت صدرك :Eh S(7):   
الشارت الى ارفقته هل شغلي صحيح :016:  
الشارت العام شارت الدقيقه ولكن الموشرات من الاسفل الى الاعلى النصف ساعه والربع ساعه والخمس دقايق واعلى شي الدقيقه 
والخطان الازرقان هما اكتمال الاشاره في جميع الفريمات بمافيهم الدقيقه
اعتقد الدخول عند الخط الابيض نقطه 206.95 والخروج عند 206.35 ووقت العمليه كله تقريبا 23 دقيقه بمايقارب 60 نقطه فهل انتظر مواشر الدقيه ان يعطي اشاره مع بقيه المواشرات ام لا يهم  
ارجوا التعقيب لو تكرمت على ما قمت به :Noco:

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

بالتوفيق اخي الغالي والمبدع وضاح
طبعا ااكدلك ان هذا المؤشر من اقوى المؤشرات التي تعاملت معها على الاطلاق
بس عندي سؤال صغير
هل المؤشر الجديد المعدل (الملتي فريم)اكثر حساسيه من النسخه الاصليه؟
وشكرا

----------


## njjar

السلام عليكم 
هذه نسخة اندكيتور فريم خمس دقائق او الربع ساعه

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم
> ودي وتقديري

  
حياك الله أخي الكريم وشكرا لك   

> ورشة مباركة باذن الله

 بارك الله في الجميع  
وأهلا بك أخي

----------


## وضاح عطار

> ورشة موفقة باذن الله تعالى أخى الكريم وضاح وان شاء الله سوف أتابع معكم واقوم بانزال الشارتات

  
أهلا بأختي الكريمة رونا 
الآن ضمنت نجاح هذه الورشة بمجرد اشتراكك فيها . 
بارك الله فيك .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله خيرا
> من المتابعين

  
حياك الله أخي الكريم 
وشكرا لك على مشاركتك القيمة معنا

----------


## وضاح عطار

> جزاك الله خير يا مشرفنا الغالى مرفق شارت على الرغم من تغيير الفريمات بس الاحظ ان الاشارات لم تختلف عن بعضها ولا ادرى اين الغلط عندى شاكر لك جدا،،،،،،،،،،

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  الخطأ من عندي حيث أني لم أوضح كيفية إرفاق المؤشر بفريمات مختلفة .  أرفق المؤشر الجديد على الشارت وضع قيمة 15 ( ربع ساعة ) في خاصية minute  ثم أرفقه مرة أخرى وضع في هذه الخاصية قيمة 30 ( نصف ساعة )  ثم أرفقه مرة أخرى وضع 60 للساعة  بهذه الطريقة سيكون عندك المؤشر ظاهرا ثلاث مرات ولثلاث فريمات مختلفة .  وليكن فريم الشارت الأصلي ربع ساعة أو أقل .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> موفقين ان شاء الله   معاكم بأذن الله

  
أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
بالتوفيق إن شاء الله    

> كيف وضع عدة نسخ من مؤشر الانفجار السعري على نفس الشارت وكل نسخة لفريم مختلف ؟؟؟؟؟؟من فضلك؟ .

 لقد شرحت ذلك في المشاركة السابقة  
أهلا بك دائما

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

تسجيل حضور ومتابعة دؤوبة  بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح  كل الود والتقدير :Eh S(7):

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بداية موفقه إن شاء الله يا أستاذ وضاح ,, تمنياتي بالتوفيق

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم  
وإن شاء الله نراك معنا دائما

----------


## وضاح عطار

> صباح الخير  تفضل اخي عادل  وألف شكر للمبدع دائما الاخ وضاح

  
أهلا بك أخي بشير شرفت الورشة  
وشكرا لك على المساعدة القيمة

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أحسنت أخ وضاح ما شاء الله عليك مبدع وان شاء الله دائما وعسى ان يوفق الله بك جميع الأخوة وألأخوات في موضوعك اللطيف هذا

 أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
ونسأل الله التوفيق للجميع    

> ورشة موفقة باذن الله تعالى

 بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز   

> موفق باذن الله تعالى   أخى الكريم وضاح

 وفقنا الله جميعا أخي العزيز 
شكرا لكم

----------


## وضاح عطار

> أرجو من الاخوة الكرام اعطاء رايهم في هذه الحالات الثلاث
> اليس المفروض بيع وعكس السعر أو أني فهمت خطأ؟

 لو كبرت الشموع قليلا لوضحت الصورة  
لكن حسب ما شاهدت مثلا في الفرصة الأخيرة التي أشرت إليها لا يوجد انفجارات سعرية حقيقية 
نحن نبحث عن انفجار سعري بحيث تعلو الأعمدة الخضراء أو الحمراء فوق الخط الأصفر . 
ويكون الكل صاعدا لفوق يعني الأعمدة والخط الأصفر . 
وأن يكون ذلك على أكثر من فريم في نفس الوقت .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> ان شاء مبدع كالعادة
> موفقين ان شاء الله

 حياك الله أخي العزيز   

> والله عملته ....لكن ضهر frame 1 غيرت الminutes الى 240 ضهر 4hour فقططططط؟تحملني من فضلك

 عملك صحيح أخي  
ضع المؤشر ثلاث أو أربع مرات  
وفي كل مرة غير قيمة minute  
15- 30 - 60 - 240

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخوي وضاح 
> ياليت تاخذني بسعت صدرك  
> الشارت الى ارفقته هل شغلي صحيح 
> الشارت العام شارت الدقيقه ولكن الموشرات من الاسفل الى الاعلى النصف ساعه والربع ساعه والخمس دقايق واعلى شي الدقيقه 
> والخطان الازرقان هما اكتمال الاشاره في جميع الفريمات بمافيهم الدقيقه
> اعتقد الدخول عند الخط الابيض نقطه 206.95 والخروج عند 206.35 ووقت العمليه كله تقريبا 23 دقيقه بمايقارب 60 نقطه فهل انتظر مواشر الدقيه ان يعطي اشاره مع بقيه المواشرات ام لا يهم  
> ارجوا التعقيب لو تكرمت على ما قمت به

 نعم أخي العزيز  عملك صحيح على المجنون بالذات لأن حركته كبيرة نوعا ما .  ولكن في هذه الحالة يجب العمل على أهداف صغيرة والخول فقط في حالة موافقة الفريم الصغير للفريمات الأكبر .  وعدم مخالفة الفريمات الأكبر أبدا .  هذه هي خطتنا وهي أن لا ننظر للانفجار على فريم واحد فقط بل النظر إليه على أكثر من فريم في نفس الوقت   والدخول مع الفريم الصغير بحيث يكون متوافقا مع الفريمات الأكبر .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> بالتوفيق اخي الغالي والمبدع وضاح
> طبعا ااكدلك ان هذا المؤشر من اقوى المؤشرات التي تعاملت معها على الاطلاق
> بس عندي سؤال صغير
> هل المؤشر الجديد المعدل (الملتي فريم)اكثر حساسيه من النسخه الاصليه؟
> وشكرا

  
أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
بالنسبة للحساسية فهي عبارة عن قيمة للخاصية Sensetive ويمكنك تغييرها للقيمة المفضلة لديك . 
إذا كنت قد اعتدت على قيمة معينة فضعها نفسها في المؤشر الجديد .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة دؤوبة   بارك الله فيك استاذ وضاح   كل الود والتقدير

  
أهلا بالأخ العزيز ملك الغوص في أعماق الفوركس . 
سعدنا جدا لمشاركتك معنا في هذه الورشة المتواضعة .

----------


## الأمارات

مؤشر رائع...شكر ا لك أخي وضاح.  
الله يوفقكم

----------


## وضاح عطار

مثال قريب على المجنون   في الشارت المرفق نرى تحقق الانفجار السعري للأعلى على فريم الأربع ساعات .  بعد ذلك بفترة وجيزة تم تأكيد هذا الانفجار على فريم الساعة   ثم لحقت به اشارة تأكيد على فريم النصف ساعة والربع ساعة في نفس الوقت   وكان الدخول من السعر 206 تقريبا .  ثم بدأت اشارات الخروج تأتي تباعا من جميع الفريمات على السعر الوسطي 207.40 تقريبا .

----------


## وضاح عطار

الوضع الحالي للمجنون هو ورود إشارة انفجار على الأربع ساعات .  وبداية تكون اشارات انفجار للأعلى على الفريمات الأصغر .  سننتظر الافتتاح مع الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله للدخول شراء في حال كانت هذه الاشارات صحيحة ومستمرة .

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

استاذ وضاح  قمت بتركيب المؤشر علي الفريمات المختلفة  اريد معرفة المؤشرات اللي في الاعلي الملاصقة للشموع ما هي هي شبيهة بالبولنجر وماطريقة عملها وايضا وضع الاستوب وتحديد الهدف  مع الشكر

----------


## وضاح عطار

> استاذ وضاح  قمت بتركيب المؤشر علي الفريمات المختلفة  اريد معرفة المؤشرات اللي في الاعلي الملاصقة للشموع ما هي هي شبيهة بالبولنجر وماطريقة عملها وايضا وضع الاستوب وتحديد الهدف  مع الشكر

   أهلا بك أخي العزيز  المؤشر الشبيه بالبولينغر هو FloatPivot  وأنا أستخدمه بإعدادات 180 كمؤشر تشبع على الشارت وكذلك كدعوم ومقاومات متحركة .  وهو مفيد جدا جدا وخصوصا في أوقات التذبذب .  ولقد أضفت إليه إمكانية التنبيه إذا وصل السعر لأحد المستويات الثلاثة .  وهو في المرفقات .  المؤشر الثاني هو مؤشر المستويات القوية .

----------


## ابو خالـــد،،

سؤال هام ؟ هل يوجد به تنبيه صوتى كما هو الحال مع الاصدار الذهبي الاخير  
+  
هل يوجد خبير الى للانفجار السعرى 
+  
الاعدادت لماذا ما نجعلها مثل الاصدار الذهبي لانه الافضل  ممكن تعدل الاعدادت مثل الذهبي وشوف بعينك الاختلاف على فيرم 4 س

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

اشكرك استاذنا لسرعة الاستجابة تم التركيب وجاري الدراسة ان شاء الله لتتبع الفرص وادراجها باذن الله والمشاركة الفعالة

----------


## وضاح عطار

> سؤال هام ؟ هل يوجد به تنبيه صوتى كما هو الحال مع الاصدار الذهبي الاخير   نعم يوجد تنبيه ولكن اجعل الخاصية alert تساوي true لأن الافتراضي هو false . 
> +  
> هل يوجد خبير الى للانفجار السعرى  لا   
> +  
> الاعدادت لماذا ما نجعلها مثل الاصدار الذهبي لانه الافضل ممكن تعدل الاعدادت مثل الذهبي وشوف بعينك الاختلاف على فيرم 4 س  يرجى التوضيح أكثر

  
الإجابات في الاقباس

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اشكرك استاذنا لسرعة الاستجابة تم التركيب وجاري الدراسة ان شاء الله لتتبع الفرص وادراجها باذن الله والمشاركة الفعالة

   أهلا بك دائما أخي  ولكن على الشارت اجعل الفريم الحالي يساوي أو أقل من أقل فريم للمؤشر .  يعني أنت وضعت فريم الربع ساعة والنصف ساعة والساعة والأربع ساعات .  ويجب أن يكون الفريم الحالي للشارت نفسه ربع ساعة أو أقل لكي يظهر المؤشر بشكل صحيح تماما .  وأنت عندك الفريم الحالي هو النصف ساعة .

----------


## قدوري محمد

مؤشر رائع لكن عندي رأي ان قمنا بزيادة طريقة فنية للمؤشر زي الترند المكسور او الديفرجانس بدلك يكون الدخول مدروسا اكثر وبدقة عالية  :Asvc:

----------


## وضاح عطار

> مؤشر رائع لكن عندي رأي ان قمنا بزيادة طريقة فنية للمؤشر زي الترند المكسور او الديفرجانس بدلك يكون الدخول مدروسا اكثر وبدقة عالية

    أهلا بك أخي   يمكن دعم الدخول بأي مؤشرات أخرى حسب خبرة المتداول نفسه .  ولكن حاليا فإن الدخول سيكون سريعا والخروج أيضا .  بالنسبة للهدف فهو مفتوح حتى ورود إشارة خروج من نفس المؤشر .  والوقف هو ورود إشارة انفجار عكسي .

----------


## قدوري محمد

شكرا استاد وضاح على جوابك السريع لكن عندي سؤال هل يعمل المؤشر بكفاءة على الفريمات الكبيرة زي 4 ساعات واليومي لان معظم الاخوة غير متفرغين للفوكس ويدوب يقعدو سعتين امام جهاز الكمبيوتر في اليوم

----------


## وضاح عطار

> شكرا استاد وضاح على جوابك السريع لكن عندي سؤال هل يعمل المؤشر بكفاءة على الفريمات الكبيرة زي 4 ساعات واليومي لان معظم الاخوة غير متفرغين للفوكس ويدوب يقعدو سعتين امام جهاز الكمبيوتر في اليوم

 يمكن العمل على الفريمات الكبيرة وقد يكون من الأفضل ذلك على المدى البعيد . وأريح بالا وأربح مالا .  ولكن يجب الانتباه إلى الوقف والهدف الذي يجب أن يكون كبيرا ومناسبا للفريم الأربع ساعات أو أكثر .  شاهد هذا الشارت على الفريم الأربع ساعات للمجنون .  هناك فرصة كل أسبوع   آخر فرصة حققت أكثر من 700 نقطة .  والتي قبلها أكثر من 400 نقطة .  والآن هناك بوادر انفجار سعري للأعلى .

----------


## aziz6565

ابدع كالعادة

----------


## s+s

الاخ الكريم وضاح عطار منذ سنه تقريبا كان لى هذة المشاركه  التى اشرت فيها الى وجود هذا المؤشر متعدد الفريمات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30213.html
و كان سؤالى هو هل برمجته سليمه و لا يعيد رسم الماضى REPAINT لكن اكيد لم تصادف الموضوع لذلك لم اتلقى اجابه وقتها 
و من قام بالبرمجه هو CJA
فى موقع Multi Timeframe Indicators - Page 67 - Forex Trading 
و كى يطمئن البال هل فعلا البرمجه الخاصه بالفريمات المتعددة سليمه و ثابته ام ان لون البار يتغير  اذا تحركت من فريم لاخر 
و جزاك الله خير

----------


## وضاح عطار

> ابدع كالعادة

 شكرا لك أخي العزيز   

> الاخ الكريم وضاح عطار منذ سنه تقريبا كان لى هذة المشاركه التى اشرت فيها الى وجود هذا المؤشر متعدد الفريمات https://forum.arabictrader.com/t30213.html
> و كان سؤالى هو هل برمجته سليمه و لا يعيد رسم الماضى REPAINT لكن اكيد لم تصادف الموضوع لذلك لم اتلقى اجابه وقتها 
> و من قام بالبرمجه هو CJA
> فى موقع Multi Timeframe Indicators - Page 67 - Forex Trading 
> و كى يطمئن البال هل فعلا البرمجه الخاصه بالفريمات المتعددة سليمه و ثابته ام ان لون البار يتغير اذا تحركت من فريم لاخر 
> و جزاك الله خير

   أهلا بك اخي العزيز  وأعتذر منك لأني لم أر موضوعك وسؤالك .  بالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد أو المؤشر الأساسي فهو لا يغير من إشاراته أبدا .  ولكن فقط مؤشرات الشمعة الأخيرة تكون متغيرة حتى يتم إغلاقها .  ولكن مع ذلك يجب الدخول مع الشمعة الأخيرة حتى ولو كانت متغيرة .  لأن الانفجار لا ينتظر حتى إغلاق الشمعة .  بل من الممكن أن ينتهي الإنفجار في نفس الشمعة ونحن ننتظر إغلاقها .   لذلك فهذا المؤشر لا يعتبر من النوع Repaint أبدا .  أي أنه لا يعيد رسم نفسه أبدا .  والتغير فقط يكون في الشمعة الأخيرة كما أسلفت .  والمؤشر الجديد المتعدد الفريمات صحيح برمجيا ولكن هناك أمر هام .  فالمؤشر على فريم الأربع ساعات مثلا سوف تتحرك آخر أربع شمعات إذا كان فريم الشارت الأصلي ساعة وهكذا .

----------


## hosam991

اخي الغالي واستاذنا الكبير الاستاذ وضاح كل الشكر لك علي مجهودك الكبير والمؤشر المبشر بخير ان شاء الله بعد متابعتي لجميع الفريمات بداء من ربع ساعه نهايه بأربع ساعات علي هذا المؤشر اكتشفت انه اكثر من خطير في التوقعات السابقه والمصداقيه ولكن اخي ما هي افضل درجه لحساسيه المؤشر لعلها تكون كما هي عليه

----------


## ناصر المنسدح

موفق يا مهندسنا وضاح

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

استاذنا وضاح  ما رايك بهذه الاضافات للعمل بالمؤشرات في السوق الاسيوي  احاول عمل دمج لمعرفة الاتجاه من مؤشرات الانفجار السعري مع التوقع بكسر الهاي الاسيوي او اللو تبعا لهذه المؤشرات وان اضع امر واحد شراء او بيع فقط وليس امرين للبيع والشراء  واتمني ان اسمع رايك في هذا الدمج

----------


## قدوري محمد

:Big Grin: اهلا استاد الغواص المؤشر دا عملاق وبالكاد يخطئ لكي تصل الى دقة عالية ضع التيم فريم للمؤشر 240 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الساعة او 1440 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الاربع ساعات او 60 دقيقة واشتغل عليه على الربع ساعة وكمان انصحك برسم خطوط الترند وبكسر الترند ادخل مباشرة ان عملت باك تست للطريقة وهي رائعة ولم اجد صفقة خاسرة المؤشر ماشاء الله رائع وان شاء الله اكون افدتك  :Asvc:  اه ونسيت مع الديفرجنس كمان يصبح رائع  :Big Grin:

----------


## بشير

> اهلا استاد الغواص المؤشر دا عملاق وبالكاد يخطئ لكي تصل الى دقة عالية ضع التيم فريم للمؤشر 240 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الساعة او 1440 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الاربع ساعات او 60 دقيقة واشتغل عليه على الربع ساعة وكمان انصحك برسم خطوط الترند وبكسر الترند ادخل مباشرة ان عملت باك تست للطريقة وهي رائعة ولم اجد صفقة خاسرة المؤشر ماشاء الله رائع وان شاء الله اكون افدتك  اه ونسيت مع الديفرجنس كمان يصبح رائع

 على اي زوج اخي الكريم اشتغلت عليه مع شكري الجزيل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## قدوري محمد

اخي لم اعمل بالمؤشر من قبل لكن اعمل بطريقة الترند المكسور وقمت بمراجعة جميع صفقاتي السابقة ووجدت اني كنت استطيع ان انقص خسائري كثير لو اشتغلت عليه من زمن بس الحمد لله استاد الكبير انقدنا من قروش الفوركس  :Big Grin:  والمؤشر بينفع للكل حتى الدهب والفصة بس انصحك بان تشتغل بالطريقة اللتي دكترها الفوق ان يكون فريم المؤشر اكبر من الفريم اللدي تعمل به

----------


## قدوري محمد

وهده فرصة قريبة للبوند دولار

----------


## بشير

شكرا جزيلا لك سيدي الكريم
والاخ وضاح ذكر هذه النقطة في احدى مشاركاته في هذا الموضوع أن نضع الاطار على الاصغر(المدرج عليه المؤشر) لاعطاء أفضل النتائج
وشكرا لك مرة أُخرى

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخي الغالي واستاذنا الكبير الاستاذ وضاح كل الشكر لك علي مجهودك الكبير والمؤشر المبشر بخير ان شاء الله بعد متابعتي لجميع الفريمات بداء من ربع ساعه نهايه بأربع ساعات علي هذا المؤشر اكتشفت انه اكثر من خطير في التوقعات السابقه والمصداقيه ولكن اخي ما هي افضل درجه لحساسيه المؤشر لعلها تكون كما هي عليه

  
أهلا بك أخي الكريم 
اترك درجة الحساسية كما هي الآن على القيمة 150 فهي ممتازة حتى الآن إن شاء الله .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> موفق يا مهندسنا وضاح

  
حياك الله أخي ناصر وشكرا لك  
وبالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله

----------


## وضاح عطار

> استاذنا وضاح  ما رايك بهذه الاضافات للعمل بالمؤشرات في السوق الاسيوي  احاول عمل دمج لمعرفة الاتجاه من مؤشرات الانفجار السعري مع التوقع بكسر الهاي الاسيوي او اللو تبعا لهذه المؤشرات وان اضع امر واحد شراء او بيع فقط وليس امرين للبيع والشراء  واتمني ان اسمع رايك في هذا الدمج

 أهلا بالخبير المجتهد  من المؤكد أن إضافة طريقة الهاي واللو تسمح لنا بمعرفة منطقة الانفجار بطريقة أدق .  ويأتي التأكيد على الانفجار واتجاهه من مؤشر الانفجار السعري المتعدد الفريمات .  بشكل عام فإن الانفجارات القوية تحدث في الفترات الأوروبية والأمريكية وغالبا ما تبدأ من دعم قوي أو مقاومة قوية لم ينجح السعر في كسرها أو اختراقها في الفترة الآسيوية .  وهذه الملاحظات والتطويرات تأتي من التركيز على حركة السعر مقارنة بإشارة مؤشر الانفجار السعري .  والأمر يستحق التجربة المكثفة والعميقة .  شكرا لك أخي ووفقك الله

----------


## ناصر المنسدح

م. وضاح 
قاعدين معك نتابع المجنون 
لا تنسانا 
بالتوضيح ويكون بتفصيل الممل

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اهلا استاد الغواص المؤشر دا عملاق وبالكاد يخطئ لكي تصل الى دقة عالية ضع التيم فريم للمؤشر 240 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الساعة او 1440 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الاربع ساعات او 60 دقيقة واشتغل عليه على الربع ساعة وكمان انصحك برسم خطوط الترند وبكسر الترند ادخل مباشرة ان عملت باك تست للطريقة وهي رائعة ولم اجد صفقة خاسرة المؤشر ماشاء الله رائع وان شاء الله اكون افدتك  اه ونسيت مع الديفرجنس كمان يصبح رائع

 نعم صحيح كل ما قلته .  ونحن أساس ورشتنا هنا هو الاعتماد على أكثر من فريم في نفس الوقت .  نعمل على فريم الربع ساعة وننتظر الإشارات من فريم الربع ساعة والنصف ساعة والساعة والأربع ساعات .  طبعا لن ننتظر توافق كل الإشارات في نفس اللحظة ولكن يكفي أصغر فريمين للدخول وبحيث لا تكون الإشارة متعاكسة مع الفريمات الأكبر .  وطبعا الاعتماد على الترندات والمستويات القوية شيء أساسي وثابت دائما .  شكرا لك أخي .

----------


## s+s

و باقى الاعدادات للمؤشر هل هى 35 DEAD ZONE
EXPLOSION POWER 5
TREND POWER  5
كما سبق  فى احد المواضيع السابقه بالمؤشر ؟
و احساسيه 100 ام 150 احسن؟
كى نوحد الارقام التى سنعمل عليها فى الورشه
جزاك الله خير

----------


## esam 123

اخى الحبيب والفاضل فكرة رائعة وممتازة وشئ يضاف بجانب انتصاراتك السابقة ونرجو من الله ان توفق دائماالى الخير

----------


## وضاح عطار

> و باقى الاعدادات للمؤشر هل هى 35 DEAD ZONE
> EXPLOSION POWER 5
> TREND POWER 5
> كما سبق فى احد المواضيع السابقه بالمؤشر ؟
> و احساسيه 100 ام 150 احسن؟
> كى نوحد الارقام التى سنعمل عليها فى الورشه
> جزاك الله خير

 الحساسية التي سنعمل عليها هي 150  
الديد زوون سوف نهمله الآن لأننا نعمل على أكثر من فريم ومن الصعب جدا إن لم يكن مستحيلا أن نضبطه على أكثر من فريم في نفس الوقت . 
لأن قيمته سوف تتغير من فريم لآخر . 
أما قوة الترند وقوة الانفجار فستكون 15  
طبعا يجب تشغيل ميزة التنبيه في المؤشر الجديد حتى تظهر نافذة التنبيهات .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخى الحبيب والفاضل فكرة رائعة وممتازة وشئ يضاف بجانب انتصاراتك السابقة ونرجو من الله ان توفق دائماالى الخير

  
أهلا بالأخ العزيز عصام . 
ووجودك معنا أنت وباقي الإخوة شرف لي دائما . 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## وضاح عطار

> م. وضاح 
> قاعدين معك نتابع المجنون 
> لا تنسانا 
> بالتوضيح ويكون بتفصيل الممل

 إن شاء الله أخي العزيز 
سوف نحاول إرفاق كل الفرص على كل الأزواج وأولهم المجنون

----------


## قدوري محمد

فرصة على البوند فرنك على فريمات الصغيرة من الربع ساعة الى الساعة وكمان حدوث ديفرجنس سلبي على الماكد الفرصة شورة والهدف صغيرة لاننا بنتعامل مع الفريمات الصغيرة 50 نقطة كأول هدف

----------


## قدوري محمد

انصح بالدخول بعد كسر الترند الاصفر لتاكيد الفرصة

----------


## وضاح عطار

ملاحظة هامة جدا :  لا للدخول في الفترة الآسيوية .  لأن معظم انفجاراتها كاذبة أو صغيرة .  إلا إذا أردت الدخول بأهداف لا تتجاوز 15- 25 نقطة فقط .

----------


## قدوري محمد

شكرا استاد وضاح عطار  :Eh S(7):

----------


## غواص بحر الفوركس

فرصة شراء جيدة علي الفرنك ين  ارجو التصحيح

----------


## وضاح عطار

> فرصة شراء جيدة علي الفرنك ين  ارجو التصحيح

 ملاحظات على هذه الفرصة :  - الفترة الآن هي الآسيوية وهي ضعيفة نوعا ما ولا يمكنها تحقيق انفجار سعري كبير .  - هناك دعم شهري مكسور عند المستوى 100.92 والسعر الآن يختبره للمرة الثانية .  - سيكون هذا المستوى هو الفيصل لهذا اليوم . إما اختراق أو ارتداد .  لذلك يفضل الانتظار حتى اتضاح الصورة أكثر .  والله أعلم .

----------


## esam 123

> فرصة شراء جيدة علي الفرنك ين  ارجو التصحيح

  اعتقد الفرصة ضعيفة والانتظار للاوروبى احسن وخاصا ان الترند على الديلى  مكسور وهو فى حالة اعادة اختبار ولا تأمن شرة وعلى 4 ساعات ايضا وعلى الساعة مكسور شراء ولكن السعر معرض اى هناك معركة تدور رحاها بين البائعين والمشترين اظن الانتظار افضل

----------


## msalah5000

اخى وضاح   جزاك الله خير على مجهودك معنا لى سؤالين لو تكرمت...انا لحد دلوقتى عندى لبس بين المؤشر الجديد والمؤشر القديم طب ماهو القديم بردة كان شغال على كل الفريمات  اية الجديد؟؟؟؟ وبالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد كنت ذكرت ان بنفتحة 3 مرات باعدادت فريمات مختلفة..طب المفروض ببص على انهى فرام بالظبط وبشتغل علية؟؟.....معلش انا متلخبط خالص فى الموضوع دة ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل معلش...بارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## s+s

اخى وضاح هل تقصد بتجاهل dead zone هو ان اضع القيمه صفر ام اتركها 35؟

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخى وضاح جزاك الله خير على مجهودك معنا لى سؤالين لو تكرمت...انا لحد دلوقتى عندى لبس بين المؤشر الجديد والمؤشر القديم طب ماهو القديم بردة كان شغال على كل الفريمات اية الجديد؟؟؟؟ وبالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد كنت ذكرت ان بنفتحة 3 مرات باعدادت فريمات مختلفة..طب المفروض ببص على انهى فرام بالظبط وبشتغل علية؟؟.....معلش انا متلخبط خالص فى الموضوع دة ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل معلش...بارك الله فيك

 أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
المؤشرين نفس الشيء ولكن الجديد به فرق واحد فقط . 
هو أنك يمكنك وضعه على شارت بفريم ربع ساعة ولكنه يظهر لك معلومات فريم آخر . 
بهذه الميزة وضعناه على شارت الربع ساعة أربعة مرات . 
وكل مرة جعلناه يظهر معلومات فريم مختلف . 
المؤشر الأصلي لا توجد به هذه الميزة .  
بالنسبة للدخول فإننا ندخل على إشارة الفريم الأقل ربع ساعة والنصف ساعة وندخل مع توافق إشارتهما بشرط أن لا نخالف أيضا الفريمات الأكبر وهي الساعة والأربع ساعات .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> اخى وضاح هل تقصد بتجاهل dead zone هو ان اضع القيمه صفر ام اتركها 35؟

 لا فرق  
إلا إذا أردت تشغيل التنبيه فيجب وضع قيمة مناسبة  
لأن التنبيه لن يعمل إلا عند صعود الأعمدة والخط الأصفر فوق هذا المستوى

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

بسم الله 
تحيه لاخي العزيز  عطار وجميع الاخوة
وشكر كبير للمهندس عطار على ما يقدمه من اعمال جيدة ومتقنه لانو بصدق وامانه لم ار مؤشرات محترمه 
وثابته مثل مؤشرات الاخ وضاح بكل انواعها
هناك ملحوظه بسيطه للاخوة الاوهي ان الاشارة الاساسيه للعملية يجب اخذها من نفس الشارت الذي نعمل عليه
(بمعنى اذا بعمل على شارت الساعه يجب ان يكون مؤشر الانفجار الي باعدادات ساعه معطي اشارة 
والاكبر يكون للمساعدة)
وسبب هذة الملاحظه اني رايت مشاركه سابقه لاحد الاخوة الاعزاء وكان بيعمل على شارت ال4 ساعات
وواضع مؤشر الانفجار السعري باعدادات وقت يومي

----------


## 4smarts

> أهلا بالخبير المجتهد  من المؤكد أن إضافة طريقة الهاي واللو تسمح لنا بمعرفة منطقة الانفجار بطريقة أدق .  ويأتي التأكيد على الانفجار واتجاهه من مؤشر الانفجار السعري المتعدد الفريمات .  بشكل عام فإن الانفجارات القوية تحدث في الفترات الأوروبية والأمريكية وغالبا ما تبدأ من دعم قوي أو مقاومة قوية لم ينجح السعر في كسرها أو اختراقها في الفترة الآسيوية .  وهذه الملاحظات والتطويرات تأتي من التركيز على حركة السعر مقارنة بإشارة مؤشر الانفجار السعري .  والأمر يستحق التجربة المكثفة والعميقة .  شكرا لك أخي ووفقك الله

 شكرا أخ وضاح عطار على متابعتك ونصائحك القيمة دمت موفقا  :015:

----------


## قدوري محمد

بالنسبة لفرصة البوند فرنك حققت الهدف الاول ثم ارتد السعر لفوق الحمد لله على كل خير  :Hands:

----------


## قدوري محمد

وفرصة البوند دولار تفاعلت والحمد لله ومتجهة نحو الهدف مباشرة

----------


## msalah5000

> أهلا بك أخي العزيز 
> المؤشرين نفس الشيء ولكن الجديد به فرق واحد فقط . 
> هو أنك يمكنك وضعه على شارت بفريم ربع ساعة ولكنه يظهر لك معلومات فريم آخر . 
> بهذه الميزة وضعناه على شارت الربع ساعة أربعة مرات . 
> وكل مرة جعلناه يظهر معلومات فريم مختلف . 
> المؤشر الأصلي لا توجد به هذه الميزة .  
> بالنسبة للدخول فإننا ندخل على إشارة الفريم الأقل ربع ساعة والنصف ساعة وندخل مع توافق إشارتهما بشرط أن لا نخالف أيضا الفريمات الأكبر وهي الساعة والأربع ساعات .

 شكرا يا اخى وضاح على ردك  ....بس انا ملا حظ ان اشارات المؤشر بتكون مختلفة على فرام الربع ساعة على الرغم من ان اعدادة 60 دقيقة بتكون مختلفة عن اشارات المؤشرعلى فرام الساعة 
الاصلى.... انا بصراحة لحد دلوقتى مش قادر افهم اية الفكرة الجديدة للمؤشر...معلش يا اخى وضاح استحملنى..شكرا لك

----------


## msalah5000

> شكرا يا اخى وضاح على ردك ....بس انا ملا حظ ان اشارات المؤشر بتكون مختلفة على فرام الربع ساعة على الرغم من ان اعدادة 60 دقيقة بتكون مختلفة عن اشارات المؤشرعلى فرام الساعة 
> الاصلى.... انا بصراحة لحد دلوقتى مش قادر افهم اية الفكرة الجديدة للمؤشر...معلش يا اخى وضاح استحملنى..شكرا لك

  اعتذر اذا كنت اثقلت عليك   لكنى معجب جدا بكل مؤشراتك و اريد ان افهم هذا المؤشر جيداً  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ترايدر

اين تفاعل الاخوه
هذه ورشه يجب ان لا تموت

----------


## aziz6565

> اين تفاعل الاخوه
> هذه ورشه يجب ان لا تموت

  
نعم و احسنت

----------


## محارب نجد

السلام عليكم  
أخي وضاح العطار وأخوننا المتابعين للموضوع  
أرجو إضاح كيف أعرف ان قوة الإنفجار أعلى من 15 وقوة الميل أعلى من 20 
هل هي الموجودة على مؤشر كما في الصورة لانها لاتتغير عندي أبداً 
ولم أستطع معرفه قوة الإنفجار او الميل لكي أحدد دخولي بالصفقه :No3:  
أرجو من الأخوه الي فاهمين المؤشر يوضحون كيف أعرف  :Cry Smile:

----------


## TiToo

> السلام عليكم  
> أخي وضاح العطار وأخوننا المتابعين للموضوع  
> أرجو إضاح كيف أعرف ان قوة الإنفجار أعلى من 15 وقوة الميل أعلى من 20 
> هل هي الموجودة على مؤشر كما في الصورة لانها لاتتغير عندي أبداً 
> ولم أستطع معرفه قوة الإنفجار او الميل لكي أحدد دخولي بالصفقه 
> أرجو من الأخوه الي فاهمين المؤشر يوضحون كيف أعرف

 اهلا اخى عبدالله  التوضيح على الشارت  واتمنى يكون كافى

----------


## محارب نجد

شكراً لك أخي TiToo هذه فرصه بيع هل هي صحيحه 
وهل الاستفسار على الشارت صحيح  
عندي أستفسار أخر أخي  :Big Grin:  
في أي ساعه تبدأ الفترة الأسيوية بتوقيت السعوديه أو مصر ومتى تنتهي 
لكي يتم تجنبها ... وشكراً لك أخي

----------


## yahia

تسجيل اعجاب وتقدير لاستاذنا وضاح العطار 
هي متاخرة لعدم متابعتي الدقيقة ولكن الفكرة اكثر من رائعة واعمل باسلوب مشابه لها منذ فترة ةتكمن روعتها في انها تصيب الاتفجار الحادث في اليوم الواحد ويكون باقي البوم تذبدب هذا في الغالب طبعا 
ففكرة العمل على فريم ال15 دفيفة بتأمين من الفريمات الاكبر فكرة ممتازه ولاتحتاج متابعة دئووبه امام الشاشة باعتبار انه فريم صغير فبالنظرالى المؤشر لفريم الساعةاو الاربع ساعات وباعتبار عملنا على الفترة الاوروبية والامريكية يكون الامر بالتوقع محسوم على العموم وايضا العمل غلى فريم 15 دفيفة يصطاد الفرصة مبكرا وينهيها متاخرا اي الاستفادة ستكون قصوى بامر الله طبعا 
اكرر التقدير والاحترام لاخونا العزيز وضاح مع الدعوات 
واتمنى استمرار الورشة 
تقبلوا جميعا منى التحية

----------


## TiToo

> شكراً لك أخي TiToo هذه فرصه بيع هل هي صحيحه  وهل الاستفسار على الشارت صحيح   عندي أستفسار أخر أخي   في أي ساعه تبدأ الفترة الأسيوية بتوقيت السعوديه أو مصر ومتى تنتهي   لكي يتم تجنبها ... وشكراً لك أخي

 اولا لاشكر على واجب ثانيا فرصه البيع لم تكتمل لان على 4 ساعات المؤشر لم يعطى دخول وبالنسبه للأستفسار الى على الشارت ال15 هى  DEAD ZONE
اما .0025 فهى قوة الميلان اماقوة الأنفجار فتكون احد القيمتين الى قبل قوة الميلان وهى فى الشارت الى انت رافعه .0040  اما بالنسبه للفترة الأسيويه تبدأ الساعه 12 بتوقيت السعوديه منتصف اليل وتنتهى الساعه 10صباحا وفى ملاحظه على الشارت الى انت ارفقته المفروض تخلى التيم فريم على اصغر اعداد انت مستخدمه للمؤشر فى الحاله دى الفروض يكون التيم فريم 15 د لآن لو تلاحظ ان المؤشر مدى نفس القرءه لل 15 30 60 د

----------


## جولاي

.  
بالتوفيق اخوي وضااح  
وان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين معك ايها المبدع

----------


## محارب نجد

اخي TiToo الله يرزق من واسع فضله حتى تشتري البرج الي بالصورة  :Teeth Smile:   قمت بتطبيق ماقلته لي ووضعت الفريم 15 دقيقه لاكن أصبحت قوة الإنفجار أصفار لاعرف لماذا0.0000 لاعرف لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  وفي الصورة الي انت أرفقته قوة الإنفجار كانت 1.140.00 لم أفهم كم قوت الإنجار هل هي 140 أو 40 ياليت توضحلي

----------


## tarekatif

فرصة بيع gbp / jpy
انفجار سعري + فرصة كسر الترند على فريم النصف ساعة 
أرجو التصحيح اذا كان هناك خطأ

----------


## FX.BMW

موضوع الاصدار الذهبي لمؤشر الانفجار السعري من المواضيع القيمه بهذا المنتدى
والمؤشر ما زال عندي تحت التجربه(ديمو) على شارت النصف ساعه والنتائج نوعا ما جيده والسبب في ذلك من وجهة نظري هو استعمالي الخاطئ للمؤشر(مثل الدخول الخاطئ من منتصف الصفقه او من اخرها او اخذ الصفقه وعدم متابعتها على المؤشر) وليس الخطأ بالمؤشر 
واعتقد انه لو تم استعمال المؤشر بشكل صحيح سوف يكون ذلك ثوره في عالم الفوركس
والاهم من المؤشر بوجهة نظري هو ارشادات اخينا وضاح حول كيفية استخدام المؤشر 
لذلك انصح جميع الاخوه بقراءة موضوع الاصدار الذهبي لمؤشر الانفجار السعري من البدايه
كذلك ارجوا من جميع الاخوه الذين جربوا المؤشر ان يكتبوا لنا نتائج تجربتهم
اما يالنسبه لهذا التعديل الذي حصل على المؤشر فأنا لم اجربه بعد حتى ما الخبط حالي
لكني ارجوا من الاخوه الذين يجربوه ان يكتبوا لنا نتائج تجربتهم
الموضوع قيم يا اخوان
وبحاجه الى متابعه وتدريب
ارجوا ان يتعاون جميع الاعضاء

----------


## TiToo

> اخي TiToo الله يرزق من واسع فضله حتى تشتري البرج الي بالصورة   قمت بتطبيق ماقلته لي ووضعت الفريم 15 دقيقه لاكن أصبحت قوة الإنفجار أصفار لاعرف لماذا0.0000 لاعرف لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  وفي الصورة الي انت أرفقته قوة الإنفجار كانت 1.140.00 لم أفهم كم قوت الإنجار هل هي 140 أو 40 ياليت توضحلي

 اهلا اخى عبدالله فى الشارت الى انت ارفقته قوة الأنفجار هى القيم المشار لها بالدوائر  الحمراء اذا كان الأنفجار للأعلى وهى ايضا القيم المشار لها بالدوائر البيضاء فى حالة كان الأنفجار للأسفل ولذلك اصبحت قوة الأنفجار 0.00000 وفى هذه الحاله تكون قيمة الأنفجار هى.0332 اى القيم المشار الها بالدوئر الحمراء كما اوضحت لك

----------


## abdou39

اخي وضاح  هذا المؤشر عندو نتائج جيده . هذه فرصه دخلتها بنا على هذا المؤشر .
USD/CAD  لحد الان محققه اكثر من 50نقطه

----------


## MR.NO

اين الورشةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة   يا شباااااب

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

موضوع رائع واتمنى ان تتواصل الورشة

----------


## FOREX_WAR

أخي وضاح عطار   ذكرت في أحد مشاركاتك عن مؤشر المستويات القوية فهل بإمكانك إرفاقه   دعوة للإستمرارية والتطوير بارك الله فيك

----------


## ashrafkh

> أخي وضاح عطار   ذكرت في أحد مشاركاتك عن مؤشر المستويات القوية فهل بإمكانك إرفاقه    دعوة للإستمرارية والتطوير بارك الله فيك

 يا ريت يا وضاح تقدر ترفق مؤشر المستويات القويه مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## وضاح عطار

تجدونه هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t45153.html

----------


## FOREX_WAR

> تجدونه هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t45153.html

 ما شاء الله   بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وأهليك  اللهم زده من نعيمك

----------


## abdou39

مشكور اخ وضاح على هته المجهودات الرائعه .
احسن الله اليك اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## almalek77

للرفع والتذكير أخواني هذه الورشة كنز من كنوز الفوركس أستاذ وضاح جزاك الله كل الخير ورزقك من واسع فضله علما ومالا

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم  
اخواني الكرام  
كل عام وانتم بخير قبل الزحمه ورمضان كريم 
ممكن احد منكم يرفق المؤشر للاخ وضاح لاني حولت احصل عليه معرفت  
وخاصة الاخ وضاح له الكثير من المؤشرات 
وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## almalek77

> السلام عليكم  
> اخواني الكرام  
> كل عام وانتم بخير قبل الزحمه ورمضان كريم 
> ممكن احد منكم يرفق المؤشر للاخ وضاح لاني حولت احصل عليه معرفت  
> وخاصة الاخ وضاح له الكثير من المؤشرات 
> وكل عام وانتم بخير

 تفضل

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لو سمجت اخى وضح عطار ممكن تشرح الموشر هو بيعمل ايه وعلى اى اساس نقدر نعتمد عليه يعنى الاساسى السوقى اللى مبنى عليه وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو جحلان

> تفضل

  
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  
ربي يجعلك من اهل السعاده في الدنيا والاخره  
ويحفظلك اولادك واهلك ومالك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

هل أحد جربه فى أيام التداول لأنى أظن أن الباك تست غير صادق لأن الفريمات الكبيره ستظل تتغير  لو مثلا شارت الربع ساعه سيكون مؤشر اليومى يتغيرطوال اليوم والأربع ساعات كذلك سيتغير كل أربع ساعات ...... على العموم سنتابعه إسبوع ونرى مدى فاعليته

----------


## توفيق

> هل أحد جربه فى أيام التداول لأنى أظن أن الباك تست غير صادق لأن الفريمات الكبيره ستظل تتغير  لو مثلا شارت الربع ساعه سيكون مؤشر اليومى يتغيرطوال اليوم والأربع ساعات كذلك سيتغير كل أربع ساعات ...... على العموم سنتابعه إسبوع ونرى مدى فاعليته

 عزيزي المؤشر صادق جدا  ونتائجه جيدة و نادرا ما يعطي اشارات خاطئة  هدا في الفترة الاروبية والامريكية  اما الاسيوي فقد حدرنا الاستاد وضاح من استعماله خلالها 
و انشاء الله الاسبوع الجاي يبرهن على دلك

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

مؤشر جيد فعلا من أفضل المؤشرات التى رأيتها

----------


## moaaz_1

اخ وضاح جزاك الله  خيرا على مجهودك ..
واعطاك بكل حرف تخطه لخدمة اخوانك .. حسنه
نعلم انك مشغول بموضوع الشبكات العصبية
ولكن لنا اسئلة نرجو افادتنا والرد عليها
اما عن استفساري بخصوص هذا المؤشر : اي الاشارات تظهر اولا ؟؟  
1 - الاشارة على المؤشر بتاع ال 4 ساعات ثم الساعة ... الخ
2 - ام العكس .. اي تظهر الاشارة على المؤشر لفريم الربع ساعه ثم الاكبر فالاكبر ؟؟
وان كان الاحتمالان يحدثان فايهما نتبع ؟ وايهما اصدق واقوى في الدخول ؟
ومتى ندخل ؟ هل فور خروج الخط الاحمر او الاخضر فوق  الخط الاصفر ام ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الخروج وندخل بداية الشمعة التاليه لها ؟؟
ولو ظهرت الاشارة في فريمين فقط مثلا كالربع والنصف ؟؟ فما التصرف ؟
ومتى نخرج ؟؟ بناء على نزول الخطوط الخضراء او الحمراء عن لخط الاصفر ... في اي فريم  ؟؟  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

سأدرس المؤشر وأدخل صفقات على الديمو لفتره حتى أختبره جيدا على الأوروبيه والأمريكيه فقط وسيكون على أساس عند تغير مؤشر 30 دقيقه وإنتهاء الشمعه له على إنفجار سعرى ويكون أيضا الربع ساعه على إنفجار سعرى سأدخل اصفقه وهذه صفقات اليوم التى دخلت عليها : أولا اليورو دولار

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

فرصه اليورو / أسترالى

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

فرصه اليورو / فرنك

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

فرصه اليورو / ين

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

اليورو / كندى ..... كان متذبذب اليوم

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الدولار / كندى صفقه بيع كانت ممتازه

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الدولار / ين صفقه بيع أكتر من ممتازه

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الدولار / فرنك صفقه بيع جميله

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الباوند / دولار صفقه شراء  حققت أكثر من 100 نقطه

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الباوند / فرنك صفقه شراء

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

الباوند / ين ثلاث صفقات بيع خاسره ثم شراء سبعون نقطه ثم بيع لم تنتهى بعد

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

وباقى العملات جميعا ( تعبت من رفع الشارتات ) جميعها محقق نتائج جيده جدا فوق ال 80 % لليوم فقط ..... سيكون عملنا كالآتى سندخل فى جميع الصفقات والفرص المتاحه من فتح الأوروبى بهدف وإستوب 50 لجميع العملات مع غلق جميع الصفقات فى حاله تحقق 100 نقطه خلال اليوم لمده إسبوع

----------


## ابو جحلان

> وباقى العملات جميعا ( تعبت من رفع الشارتات ) جميعها محقق نتائج جيده جدا فوق ال 80 % لليوم فقط ..... سيكون عملنا كالآتى سندخل فى جميع الصفقات والفرص المتاحه من فتح الأوروبى بهدف وإستوب 50 لجميع العملات مع غلق جميع الصفقات فى حاله تحقق 100 نقطه خلال اليوم لمده إسبوع

 مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم  
مجهوووووووووووووود رائع من شخص رائع 
ممكن تحديد الفتره الاوربيه والفتره الامريكيه  
حسب توقيت مكه المكرمه  
وكل عام وانت بخير قبل الزحمه ورمضان كريم :Eh S(7):

----------


## الحاكم بأمر الله

> وباقى العملات جميعا ( تعبت من رفع الشارتات ) جميعها محقق نتائج جيده جدا فوق ال 80 % لليوم فقط ..... سيكون عملنا كالآتى سندخل فى جميع الصفقات والفرص المتاحه من فتح الأوروبى بهدف وإستوب 50 لجميع العملات مع غلق جميع الصفقات فى حاله تحقق 100 نقطه خلال اليوم لمده إسبوع

 
مجهود رائع يا أحمد بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت تقولى بتقدر تحط أكتر من مشر ازاى على نفس التشارت

----------


## توفيق

> وباقى العملات جميعا ( تعبت من رفع الشارتات ) جميعها محقق نتائج جيده جدا فوق ال 80 % لليوم فقط ..... سيكون عملنا كالآتى سندخل فى جميع الصفقات والفرص المتاحه من فتح الأوروبى بهدف وإستوب 50 لجميع العملات مع غلق جميع الصفقات فى حاله تحقق 100 نقطه خلال اليوم لمده إسبوع

 مجهود اكثر من روعة اخي خصوصا لو جمعنا هدا الموشر مع خطوط الدعم والمقاومة  و بعض المؤشرات المعروفة  الدخول يكون امن بادن الله لفوق ال 90 في المئة

----------


## smartydoctor

ماشاء الله مجهود مميز وموضوع أكثر من رائع ياريت أخر اصدار من المؤشر وطريقة العمل يا اخوه

----------


## sz_salam

مشكور على هذا المجهود اخي اني متابع جديد معاك

----------


## وضاح عطار

عمل جبار أخي أحمد فرغلي  
بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

> عمل جبار أخي أحمد فرغلي  
> بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك

 لا شكر على واجب أخى وضاح إذا كان فى أحد المفروض إنه يشكر يبقى إنت  :015:  .... إنت اللى عملتلنا المؤشر الرائع ده .... بإذن الله سأتابع جميع العملات على الديمو دون إستثناء حتى نستخلص العملات التى ليس بها تذبذب ورأيت أن التركيز على عمله معينه غير مجدى بالمره سندخل على جميع العملات على الديمو وسنتدرب على ألا يكون مجموع الصفقات المفتوحه ليس أكثر من 10 % من رأس المال بمعنى لو مثلا الحساب على الديمو بألف سندخل اللوت ب 1 والنقطه ب 10 سنت ويبقى لينا 10 صفقات مفتوحه فى وقت واحد مش أكتر من كده ... المهم إن جميع الإشارات هاندخل فيها وهانلتزم بالستوب وبالهدف وعند تحقق صافى مائه نقطه فى اليوم من الصفقات اللتى أغلقت والصفقات المفتوحه سنغلق الصفقات جميعا وسنقول الحمد لله ونستنى لتانى يوم ..... بالنسبه للمؤشر الذى يحدد الفتره الأوربيه بالمرفقات

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

> مجهود رائع يا أحمد بارك الله فيك 
> بس ياريت تقولى بتقدر تحط أكتر من مشر ازاى على نفس التشارت

 هاتفتح الأيكونه اللى متشاور عليها بالسهم الأسود من اعلى (Navigator)  وبعدين تدوس على كلمه custom indicator وبعدين تدوس ليفت كليك على المؤشر وتفضل دايس بالماوس وتسحبه للشارت وتسيبه هاتلاقيه تم إدراجه

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

كنت قلت إن فيه ثلاث صفقات للباوند ين  الأولى خاسره والثانيه حققت سبعون نقطه والثالثه كنت قلت إنها لم تنتهى بعد وهى حققت أكتر من 50 نقطه ولله الحمد .... على الديمو   تحذير للجميع مفيش حد يخش على الحقيقى أبدا حتى إختبارنا لجميع الظروف وما لا يقل عن شهر من النتائج الرائعه على الديمو حتى ندخل جميعا على الحقيقى .... ومن يدخل على الحقيقى فمسؤليته

----------


## الحاكم بأمر الله

أحمد ياريت تبعت النسخه اللى عندك من المؤشر

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

المؤشر الذى عندى هو الذى فى بدايه الموضوع

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

سأضع نتائج صفقات اليوم بعد إنتهاء الفتره الأمريكيه

----------


## maroctrading

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك أخي وضاح دائما متميز في مواضيعك،لقد حملت منذ أسبوع مؤشر الإنفجار السعري تبعك ولكن لا أعرف مناطق الدخول بالضبط هل بعد إنذار أو إنذاران أو ثلاث ؟
جاري تحميل المؤشر الجديد وتجريبه و شكرا

----------


## coach94

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا لك  :Good:

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

مرفق نتائج يوم 25/8/2008 لجميع العملات وسيتم بعد فتره الإختبار إختيار أفضل 4 عملات بحد أقصى للعمله أربع صفقات مفتوحه للعمله الواحده وسنغلق الصفقات جميعا عند تحقق صافى 100 نقطه

----------


## hms_sy

يارك الله تعالى بك اخ احمد و بمبدع البرمجة الذكية العربي استذ وضاح و ادام لنا هذا المنتدى بيتا يجمعنا ويدفعنا للامام  
لي ملاحظة اذا سمحت 
مؤشر الانفجار السعري المتعدد المستويات يعطي دلالات متتالية على تشكل موجة مد سعري باتجاه محدد 
ولكننا نعلم وجود التذبذبات العكسية التي تضرب الستوبات في كثير من الاحيان رغم ان الموجة تسير في النهاية بالاتجاه المتوقع لهل وتصل احيانا على الفريمات الكبيرة الى مئات النقاظ
فلتعزيز الفرصة و اغتنام  اقصى النقاط تقسيم الهدف الى وحدات متتالية مستندة الى تتالي قوة الانفجار و مؤشر مساعد معتمد على الترند و قوته للدخول في صفقة المتابعة  
تقبل تحياتي وارجو الاهتمام

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

> يارك الله تعالى بك اخ احمد و بمبدع البرمجة الذكية العربي استذ وضاح و ادام لنا هذا المنتدى بيتا يجمعنا ويدفعنا للامام  
> لي ملاحظة اذا سمحت 
> مؤشر الانفجار السعري المتعدد المستويات يعطي دلالات متتالية على تشكل موجة مد سعري باتجاه محدد 
> ولكننا نعلم وجود التذبذبات العكسية التي تضرب الستوبات في كثير من الاحيان رغم ان الموجة تسير في النهاية بالاتجاه المتوقع لهل وتصل احيانا على الفريمات الكبيرة الى مئات النقاظ
> فلتعزيز الفرصة و اغتنام اقصى النقاط تقسيم الهدف الى وحدات متتالية مستندة الى تتالي قوة الانفجار و مؤشر مساعد معتمد على الترند و قوته للدخول في صفقة المتابعة  
> تقبل تحياتي وارجو الاهتمام

 أخى لاحظت أنه عند تغير إتجاه السعر جميع الفريمات الكبيره تغير من إشارتها وذلك لأنها تتغير حتى تنتهى فترتها فركزت على إنتهاء فتره النصف ساعه والربع ساعه كبدايه لتغيير الإتجاه حتى نلحق بالركب من أوله ,..... المشكله فى الأيام الراينج  .....

----------


## أبو سارا

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hms_sy

ممكن اذا سمحتم تدلوني على طريقة الغاء الكتابة الموجودة اعلى المؤشر منعا للتشويش على الشارت عند تصغيره 
و لكم الشكر

----------


## المحب للإسلام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا مبتديء واطلب من اساتذتنا الكرام شرح مبسط للغاية عن هذا المؤشر وخاصة كيفية تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج  بارك الله فيكم وبلغكم رمضان بسلام وتقبله منا ومنكم أرجو تلبية هذا الطلب

----------


## سفاح

لي فكره يااااااخواني شرح المؤشر غير واضح تقريبا للكل وارجوا وضع المؤشرا جاهر للأربع فترات

----------


## hms_sy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
استاذنا الغالي وضاح هل الورشة   فعالة بشكلها الحالي ام سيتم تطويرها و تفعيل المشاركة بها 
وجدت في احد المنتديلات الاجنبية مؤشرا بفكرة رائعة مراقبة 16 مؤشرا 
ل 8 فريمات  و اظهار فريم محدد لاي عملة  
رابط المؤشر http://www.fxfisherman.com/forums/fo...c-watcher.html 
يمكن الاستفادة من الفكرة لبرمجة مؤشر يتتبع تسلسل الانفجار على الفريمات المتتالية لزوج عملة مع مؤشرات اخرى تحدد قوة الترند الحالي و حجمه و اظهارها كتدرجات لونية تساعد على اتخاذ قرار البيع او الشراء 
و دمتم سالمين ارجو الاهتمام

----------


## almalek77

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  أنا مبتديء واطلب من اساتذتنا الكرام شرح مبسط للغاية عن هذا المؤشر وخاصة كيفية تحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج  بارك الله فيكم وبلغكم رمضان بسلام وتقبله منا ومنكم أرجو تلبية هذا الطلب

 اخي الكريم أقرا هذا الرابط فهناك المؤشر الأول وفيه الأستاذ وضاح شارح كل شي عن المؤشر  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16139.html

----------


## ابو جحلان

> اهلا استاد الغواص المؤشر دا عملاق وبالكاد يخطئ لكي تصل الى دقة عالية ضع التيم فريم للمؤشر 240 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الساعة او 1440 دقيقة واشتغل بيه على الاربع ساعات او 60 دقيقة واشتغل عليه على الربع ساعة وكمان انصحك برسم خطوط الترند وبكسر الترند ادخل مباشرة ان عملت باك تست للطريقة وهي رائعة ولم اجد صفقة خاسرة المؤشر ماشاء الله رائع وان شاء الله اكون افدتك  اه ونسيت مع الديفرجنس كمان يصبح رائع

  
السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته    
كل عام وانت والمسلمين بخير ورمضان كريم  
اذا اردت ان اعمل على فريم الساعه فماذا اضع فيه بالنسبه للمؤشر ؟ 
هل اضع المؤشرفي شارت الساعه   مكتوب فيه ربع ساعه وكذلك الساعه  
واربع ساعات؟ 
اما اضع المؤشر في شارت الساعه على الربع الساعه والساعه فقط ؟ 
بمعنى ::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
اريد ان اعمل على شارت الساعه (على اي فريم اضع مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح )؟ 
اريد ان اعمل على شارت الاربع ساعات ( على اي فريم اضع مؤشر الاستاذ )؟

----------


## at the best

الاخ الغالي والمعلم القدير الاستاذ وضاح جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المؤشلا سؤالي :
هنالك الكثير من من الفرص يكون فيها قوة الميل 50 او اكثر والانفجار 9 او عشره هل يتم الدخول بهذه الصفقه؟؟؟

----------


## وضاح عطار

> الاخ الغالي والمعلم القدير الاستاذ وضاح جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المؤشلا سؤالي :  
> هنالك الكثير من من الفرص يكون فيها قوة الميل 50 او اكثر والانفجار 9 او عشره هل يتم الدخول بهذه الصفقه؟؟؟

 لا تدخل  
يجب أن تكون كلا القوتين فوق 15 كما هو مشروح بالضبط .

----------


## وضاح عطار

> السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كل عام وانت والمسلمين بخير ورمضان كريم  
> اذا اردت ان اعمل على فريم الساعه فماذا اضع فيه بالنسبه للمؤشر ؟ 
> هل اضع المؤشرفي شارت الساعه مكتوب فيه ربع ساعه وكذلك الساعه  
> واربع ساعات؟ 
> اما اضع المؤشر في شارت الساعه على الربع الساعه والساعه فقط ؟ 
> بمعنى ::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
> اريد ان اعمل على شارت الساعه (على اي فريم اضع مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح )؟ 
> اريد ان اعمل على شارت الاربع ساعات ( على اي فريم اضع مؤشر الاستاذ )؟

  
وعليكم السلام أخي وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
ادخل عندما تتحقق الشروط على الفريم الاصغر بما لا يتعارض مع الفريم الأكبر منه .

----------


## at the best

بارك الله فيك واشكرك على سرعة ردك  عزيزي سؤال اخر فضلا لا امرا  
ما هي المدة الزمنيه المتوقعه لتحقق الهدف خاصه اني استخدم  الاصدار الذهبي لمؤشرك والمختص بفريم النص ساعه وكم برأيك الستوب لوز المناسب للصفقه ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير.

----------


## thecreativex

بصراحه تعديل هام و ممتاز  :Asvc: 
اساسا النسخه الذهبيه اقل حاجه اقول عليها انها رهيبه  :Yikes3: 
اعتقد دى بجد حتبقى جامده جدااا  :Ongue: 
انا حتعب من منظر الشارت جامد من كتر المؤشرات الى عليه انا بستخدم عشره و دلوقتى حضيف 3  :Big Grin:

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

تم العمل على المؤشر خلال الإسبوع الماضى فى الفترتين الأوروبيه والأمريكيه بصافى عدد نقاط 640 نقطه مع إضافه مؤشر مهم وهو سوبر سيجنالز للفتره وهو مؤشر تتغير إشارته من شمع لشمعه حتى تثبت وسندخل مع أولا إشاره السوبر سيجنال ثم تأتى بعدها إشاره الإنفجار السعرى للتأكيد فندخل معها ... العمل على فريمين فقط الربع و النصف ويكون مع نهايه النصف ساعه إنفجار والربع ساعه توافقها إنفجار ندخل بهدف 50 وإستوب 50 من فتح الشمعه الجديده .... إذا تم تحقيق من الزوج 50 نقطه فى اليوم نكتفى بها من الزوج ولا ندخل من الإشارات الجديده خلال اليوم حتى اليوم التالى إذا لم تغلق أى سفقه خلال اليوم لانغلقها أبدا إلا بالهدف او الستوب وفى اليوم التالى ندخل فى الفرص دون النظر للصفقه المفتوحه من اليوم السابق .... تم إختزال جميع العملات التى لاتوجد فى إف إكس سول .... مرفق المؤشر مع نتائج العمل للإسبوع الماضى بالتوفيق

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

سنعمل بالديمو لمده 4 أسابيع حتى نقرر مدى نجاحه .....يوجد صفقات لم تغلق بعد سيتم خصمها أو إضافه نقاطها خلال الإسبوع القادم ... باتوفيق

----------


## at the best

الاخ العزيز والغالي  احمد  ارجو التكرم والتلطف بوضع شارت به شرح مختصر لكلا المؤشرين ومتى يتم الدخول المثالي للصفقه 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر والثناء وبارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## at the best

> مع إضافه مؤشر مهم وهو سوبر سيجنالز للفتره وهو مؤشر تتغير إشارته من شمع لشمعه حتى تثبت

 اخي الكريم متى تثبت الاشاره بالشمعه هل تثبت بعد انتهاء الشمعه؟

----------


## أحمد سيد فرغلى

مؤشر السوبر سيجنالز مثلا إذا كان السعر ينزل الآن يعطيك إشاره شراء فاإذا نزلت الشمعه التاليه عن الشمعه التى عليها الإشاره تنتقل الإشاره للشمعه التى أقل سعرا حتى تنتهى وهكذا حتى يطلع السعر فعلا والعكس بالنسبه لإشاره البيع ...... ونحن لا نهتم بالإشاره إلا فقط لتحديد القمم والقيعان ومعرفه إتجاه السعر فعلا ..... فإذا لم نرى إشاره السوبر سيجنال ورأينا إشاره الإنفجار السعرى لا ندخل فى الصفقه ننتظر الفرصه القادمه التى يظهر فيها مثلا إشاره السوبر سيجنالز بيع ثم يأتى الإنفجار السعرى لتأكيد الدخول .....

----------


## ابو جحلان

السلام عليكم  
اخي الكريم  
المؤشر الاول المرفق في الشارت يختلف عن الذي موجود عندي  
الموجود عندي هو الذي يتغير التوقيت فيه من خانة minutes  
فهل ممكن وضع المؤشر الاول المرفق في الشارت

----------

